# ?bubbles in canned pears



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I canned pear quarters Tuesday. Thought I did it all right. The jars are sealed up very tight, but I see little bubbles, which I can move by tilting the jars. Guess I need to be more aggressive about pressing air out? Are these safe to save, or should we just fridge & eat soon? They wouldn't tolerate re-processing, they'd go to mush. Thanks, SUe


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

They are safe to keep. Bubbles such as you describe have 2 possible causes: 1) not all the air was removed from the jars as you mentioned, or 2) the sugar syrup you used was too thick. Either way they are safe as pears are high acid fruits unless you used windfalls or Asian Pears. Both of those require added acid.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, Thanks. Did not use drops or Asian pears. Did treat w/ascorbic acid in water while peeling enough for jars, too. Syrup could have thickened as I went since I am just learning how hot to hold the syrup for the pre-warm. Sue


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

You're OK as long as the bubbles aren't moving!


----------

